# owned cats eating my feral's food



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

I am having a problem. I put out food for the feral that I am feeding and the neighbor's cats eat it. Now summer people are coming back and there are more cats competing and fighting over the food I put out.
I would like to trap my feral but I haven't seen him in 2 weeks. I think that he is coming at night but there is too much comotion with the summer people and new construction.
I think my feral thinks he is stealing the food. He doesn't know it is for him.
The last time I saw him I happened to walk by the window when he was on the other side. We looked each other in the eyes and he fled.
I had been trying not to look directly in his eyes and to yawn whenever I saw him. I was usually seated, too.
Mike's Mom


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Can you keep wacht from someplace so that if somebody other than the feral gets to the food you can shoo it away? I know it can be almost imposible but other than putting his dish in a place that's out oif reach for the others I don't know what you could do..sorry.
We pick up dishes at the feral colony after they have their fill, just leave some dry food and water_ passerby's (neighborhood cats, dogs and other critters) will visit during the day and night.
Same at our backyard (there I can wacht from the kitchen window but of course not all day)..I wish the roamers were more regular so I could trap them..best of luck with your feral


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

I have this problem too. In fact I think sometimes I am just feeding one large blue jay!! (my cats don't object to this!). I had my feral (Fawkes but I brought him in and now he isn't feral) but when he was outside and feral I had him on a schedule. He knew I would put out food around the same time. Maybe try later at night, before you go to bed and look for a half hour or so and see if the kitty shows up? I live in an area where a LOT of people visit over the summer and I no longer see much of my ferals. Good luck!


----------



## Mike's Mom (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks. I will try the putting food out at night thing. He has never tried to adapt to my schedule. I don't know if anyone else is feeding him.
Now one of my cats has decided she is an outdoor cat and is eating his food. She won't come in at all. I think this leads him to believe he is stealing it from her when it is the other way around.
Is there anything else I can do th show him he is welcome? I have thought about putting out a potent catnip toy.
Mike's Mom


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The only problem with the catnip toy is that the neighborhood cats will be attracted by it. Perhaps you could put it out only at night when you feed the feral. I hope you are successful!


----------

